# Ma Wan ghost village (part 2), Hong Kong, July 2015



## HughieD (Aug 26, 2015)

OK, here’s part two of Ma Wan. History and background in post 1. Before we get on to the pictures here’s a few shots I took back in 2007 when the place was still a busy fishing village:


IMG_7855 by HughieDW, on Flickr


IMG_7851 by HughieDW, on Flickr


IMG_7857 by HughieDW, on Flickr

These are in stark contrast to the place now.


img0188 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0191 by HughieDW, on Flickr

When you get higher up on the upper floors you get a true sense of the scale of dereliction:


img0192 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0193 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here are remnants of the island’s shrimp paste making business:


img0203 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0204 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0212 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0217 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0220 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0222 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0223 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0224 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0225 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0232 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0242 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0237 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0241 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 26, 2015)

You've definitely taken some great shots here. :v_SPIN:


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 27, 2015)

Your first shots taken in 2007, the village looks like some sleepy little village on the coast but what a stark contrast as I scroll down. Nice report.


----------



## degenerate (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice to see what it once looked like.


----------



## krela (Aug 27, 2015)

It's been sat a long time, I guess it'll eventually become the residential zone once the corruption issues die down and are forgotten about?


----------



## HughieD (Aug 27, 2015)

krela said:


> It's been sat a long time, I guess it'll eventually become the residential zone once the corruption issues die down and are forgotten about?



I think you've pretty much nailed it there Krela!


----------



## ironsky (Aug 27, 2015)

Enjoyed this Far East adventure.


----------



## smiler (Aug 27, 2015)

Your reports and pics have been fantastic, Many Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Aug 27, 2015)

Really good pics HughieD


----------



## HughieD (Aug 27, 2015)

Cheers folks...


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2015)

Great second report.


----------

